# Tivo.net or Videora??



## jasonrn (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi there.

I installed Tivo,net and it works great. Thank you Pipakin!!

What is the difference between Tivo,net and Videora tivo converter?

Jay


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Videora is a local converter. Meaning it converts the AVI/MPEG4 files to MPEG files locally then you have to upload them to your TiVo using TiVo desktop. TiVo.net does on the fly conversion as it's being transfered to the TiVo, so it saves you a step.

Dan


----------



## pipakin (Jan 22, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Videora is a local converter. Meaning it converts the AVI/MPEG4 files to MPEG files locally then you have to upload them to your TiVo using TiVo desktop. TiVo.net does on the fly conversion as it's being transfered to the TiVo, so it saves you a step.
> 
> Dan


Indeed. Videora's good software. I used it until I got a bad flareup of NIH* syndrome.

* - NIH = Not Invented Here


----------



## jasonrn (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks. Looks like I installed the right one.


----------



## cfneumann (Jun 20, 2003)

Where do you get the TiVo.net?


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

cfneumann said:


> Where do you get the TiVo.net?


 http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=187185


----------



## BoyScout (Aug 9, 2002)

Don't forget to buy the author a cup o' joe.


----------



## zoma4 (Jul 20, 2004)

Does Tivo.net work on Vista?


----------



## pipakin (Jan 22, 2007)

zoma4 said:


> Does Tivo.net work on Vista?


It should, assuming securities are set correctly. I don't know enough about Vista, since I'm choosing to not install it myself. From what I've heard, there may be some issues getting the system to allow it to run correctly.


----------



## zoma4 (Jul 20, 2004)

pipakin said:


> It should, assuming securities are set correctly. I don't know enough about Vista, since I'm choosing to not install it myself. From what I've heard, there may be some issues getting the system to allow it to run correctly.


I have turned off UAC on Vista, so my configuration probably isn't what the majority of users will have.

I'll try it tonight and report back.


----------



## zoma4 (Jul 20, 2004)

I installed into Vista. The installer ran fine, and the service is running, but when I click for the admin page, it can't find it.


----------



## pipakin (Jan 22, 2007)

zoma4 said:


> I installed into Vista. The installer ran fine, and the service is running, but when I click for the admin page, it can't find it.


I assume Vista has the equivalent of XP's firewall. You'll need to open ports 9033 and 9032 for TCP.


----------



## zoma4 (Jul 20, 2004)

They are open, but it still doesn't show up.


----------



## pipakin (Jan 22, 2007)

zoma4 said:


> They are open, but it still doesn't show up.


Try this link. Did that work?


----------



## zoma4 (Jul 20, 2004)

Did not work.


----------



## Jabo4 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm I'm running Vista and the built in link didn't work but the 127.0.0.1 link does. I would make sure you start and stop the service through the service manager then try again. If that doesn't work =\ I don't know.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

I am thinking about dumping Videora for Tivo.net - thanks for the info. 
It's hard though, as Videora has been nothing but fantastic since day one. 

How does Tivo.net handle avi files that are 16:9 ratio even though my tv is SD. Videora you just use a dropdown and the new file has those black bars, no stretching or distortion. Also, Tivo.net seems a bit more complicated then Videora - we'll see!


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

jkalnin said:


> I am thinking about dumping Videora for Tivo.net - thanks for the info.
> It's hard though, as Videora has been nothing but fantastic since day one.
> 
> How does Tivo.net handle avi files that are 16:9 ratio even though my tv is SD. Videora you just use a dropdown and the new file has those black bars, no stretching or distortion. Also, Tivo.net seems a bit more complicated then Videora - we'll see!


You don't have to dump one for the other. Just install Tivo.net (recommended V:9.1.a) to try it out. What's the harm? You can still use Videora to convert if you want. 
I have Tivo.net pointing to one folder on my PC full of avi's.
TivoDesktop points to another folder on my PC, where I place already transcoded Videora files.


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

Another thumbs up for Tivo.net....Videora is great...but this cuts out a time consuming step. I just point Tivo.Net to the folder I download all my avi's to and then I can convert and stream them to my TiVo on the fly. :up:


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

im confused...but nothing new there... 

I managed to install tivo.net...after installing .net framework...

but how do i use it? what video directory should admin be set to? if i set it to say I:Video...how do i get the file to tivo when tivo can only see I: A TIVO Recording? should THAT be my video directory???


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

mrjam2jab said:


> im confused...but nothing new there...
> 
> I managed to install tivo.net...after installing .net framework...
> 
> but how do i use it? what video directory should admin be set to? if i set it to say I:Video...how do i get the file to tivo when tivo can only see I: A TIVO Recording? should THAT be my video directory???


Set it to I:Video and if that is where you are downloading your videos to or copying them there when they are done downloading you should then be able to go to your TiVo and at the bottom of the NPL you should see a tivo.net folder which should list the contents of I:Video and you can select one of those videos to start transcoding/streaming on the fly. If you want to watch the show as it is streaming you will need to set the "Video Bit Rate" to Medium-Low or Low. I have found that Medium-Low is good enough quality for me and if I give it a few minutes head start I can watch the show without catching up to the stream.


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

BTW...the PodcastRSSLister has been working pretty good for me so far even though the author warns "Note, this plugin is in VERY early alpha. If it doesn't work, I'm not surprised. "...I've got a couple of video podcasts setup and so far it's working just fine...downloading/transcoding/streaming on the fly...very cool feature.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

Grimm1 said:


> Set it to I:Video and if that is where you are downloading your videos to or copying them there when they are done downloading you should then be able to go to your TiVo and at the bottom of the NPL you should see a tivo.net folder which should list the contents of I:Video and you can select one of those videos to start transcoding/streaming on the fly. If you want to watch the show as it is streaming you will need to set the "Video Bit Rate" to Medium-Low or Low. I have found that Medium-Low is good enough quality for me and if I give it a few minutes head start I can watch the show without catching up to the stream.


Thats what i thought....but i'm not seeing it in NPL. I see my other Tivo, and my PCs A Tivo Recording folder which is normal...but not Tivo.net...


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

mrjam2jab said:


> Thats what i thought....but i'm not seeing it in NPL. I see my other Tivo, and my PCs A Tivo Recording folder which is normal...but not Tivo.net...


What version are you using? I'm using 0.9.1a because I've seen it mentioned several times to be the most stable version.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

does tivo.net work with divx files?


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

Austin Bike said:


> does tivo.net work with divx files?


I've been using it with no problem on XviD files...I would assume DivX would work as well.

From the TiVo.Net home page.

"TiVo.Net is a windows service that acts as a TiVo GoBack server. It loads many standard video compression codecs and outputs mpeg2 video to the TiVo. It allows you to watch videos that are stored on your computer in, say, DivX format without having to wait for the video to be transcoded first."


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

Grimm1 said:


> What version are you using? I'm using 0.9.1a because I've seen it mentioned several times to be the most stable version.


Im using 0.9.1a also....i click Start Service...is there anything i need to do after that? Starting Service window comes up...then about 1 minute later it disappears...then im not sure what to do after that...

Got this in the error codes...

ContextCallback	Unknown Url: /favicon.ico	Medium Error


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

mrjam2jab said:


> Im using 0.9.1a also....i click Start Service...is there anything i need to do after that? Starting Service window comes up...then about 1 minute later it disappears...then im not sure what to do after that...
> 
> Got this in the error codes...
> 
> ContextCallback	Unknown Url: /favicon.ico	Medium Error


When you go to "TiVo.Net Administration" and click on "File Manager" do you see any videos listed? When you click on "Main Page" is the Bind Address the same as your PC's address?


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

Grimm1 said:


> When you go to "TiVo.Net Administration" and click on "File Manager" do you see any videos listed? When you click on "Main Page" is the Bind Address the same as your PC's address?


Yes on both of those...


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

mrjam2jab said:


> Yes on both of those...


Hmmm anyone else have any ideas?

You are also running TiVo Desktop correct? Do you have more then 1 TiVo?


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

Desktop 2.3a......Two tivos...540 and 240...

Dont know if its related but now (as of 4/16) neither Tivo is seeing the PC at all....Restarted all 3 units...still no PC...


----------

